
Show HN: There are 100s of similar Monitor Arms so I built this - obilgic
https://monitorarms.co/
======
WaltPurvis
I've bought six monitor stands in the past two months (don't ask) and in no
case did this tool surface any of the stands I actually bought, all of them
very popular models (i.e., high sales rankings, lots of reviews).

On another note, the competition in monitor stands has been _great_ for
consumers. A decade ago Ergotron was basically the only option for high-
quality stands. Now, I just bought stands that cost 1/3 or less of what an
Ergotron goes for and the quality is _at least_ as good as the two Ergotrons I
have. The quality is astounding for the price.

~~~
nkrisc
Any manufacturer you can recommend as a competitor to Ergotron? I was looking
at their stands because my monitor is on the heavier side (~26 lbs / 11kg) and
expensive so I want an adjustable arm stand that I can trust to hold it
securely.

A lot of cheaper stands say they only hold up to about 20 lbs.

~~~
WaltPurvis
I've never looked for that because I don't have any monitors that weigh
anywhere close to that. (The heaviest monitors I have are 27" 4K monitors
weighing 12 lbs each.) The brands I bought are WALI and Vivo, and they're both
excellent, but I don't know if they have any stands that will support 26 lbs.

~~~
nkrisc
Thanks, I'll look more into those brands.

If anyone is in a similar position, I've got a 34" ultrawide, so it's a bit
heavy. I was looking at the Ergotron HX Monitor Arm as it can hold 20 to 42
lbs, but it's about $280. The best I could find on Vivo (STAND-V101H) has a
maximum capacity of 26 lbs, so it might just work out.

Of course my monitor comes with what is actually a very nice stand, but it
just takes up so much room.

------
theknarf
\- What if I want a monitor arm that's more than quadruple? (A colleague has 6
screens, stacked 3 on top of 3).

\- What is a grommet mount? Maybe some images?

\- Why can't I answer "no" to "do I have a color preference"?

\- "What size Vesa mount", would love an illustration image here

\- There doesn't seem to be any Quadruple + adjustable stands in your database

\- What about accessories?

\- I can't filter nor sort on price?

\- When showing the list it doesn't show me a number telling me how many
results there are.

\- Can I filter on brand?

\- Can I convert currency into Euro?

\- What about shipping prices?

\- What about availability?

\- What about rating?

\- Some monitor arms have built in USB-hubs, but I can't filter on this.

Otherwise a good site, just missing some features. The database over available
stands also feels a bit small, but I'll bookmark it for later.

------
Jessie_James
Please extend this ... to every product on Amazon.

Please also treat identical images as the same product. Copycat products on
Amazon are the bane of my existence. I hate scrolling through pages of
"products" and seeing the same "product" listed repeatedly even though they
are simply different listings.

------
sh87
Just saw a similar Show HN post [1] comparing usb-c hubs [2]. Am I spotting a
new trend ?

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22152736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22152736)

[2]: [https://www.usb-hubs.org/](https://www.usb-hubs.org/)

~~~
itemGrey
Not a Show HN trend I'm liking, seems lazy.

~~~
grammarxcore
Why is coding something that could easily add functionality to, say, PC Part
Picker, a lazy trend?

~~~
duxup
This one seems to somehow not come up with a lot of options that are out there
... a number of products that I know I found on Amazon aren't on there no
matter what I answer on this system.

------
pram
Completely unusable on iPhone.

~~~
obilgic
We are currently working on it :/ Thanks for the patience

------
shmoogy
The viewport doesn't allow a usable interface on iPhone XS. E: Starting from
first question

------
enyei
UX feedback: Dont make me click "Continue" when all I have is one choice! If
there's only 1 possible option, proceed to the next question after I have made
the selection.

~~~
obilgic
Fixed. Thanks for the feedback

------
nkrisc
A picture of a white, single monitor, adjustable arm stand links to this:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5H5DN0](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00C5H5DN0)

I wish I could tell you what monitor it was showing me, but the site hides all
information that would let me skip the affiliate links.

~~~
obilgic
Can you tell which one has the wrong link, there might be a wrong link on the
data. I would like to fix it.

Edit: I checked the link on the white single arm, It seems correct. Please let
me know if its a different one.

Edit 2: I mostly built it for myself, because I was going crazy over seeing
100s different options and trying to filter . Then realized that I could add
links and give it a try (never done it before). Didn't mean to be aggressive.
And if you look at the product names they are all useless and make the page
look very ugly, that why I decided to not display them.

~~~
nkrisc
Single -> Adjustable -> Desk -> Not Sure -> 100x100

Second option for $54.99. Maybe it's technically silver, but looked white to
me.

~~~
obilgic
Thanks for the info. Seems like it was broken. Fixing it.

And here is the non affiliate link for that product

[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BF76ZG1](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07BF76ZG1)

------
ternaryoperator
If you're looking for feedback, I'd suggest that the prices have two decimal
points. A price of $49.9 looks wrong.

~~~
obilgic
Should be fixed soon, Good catch :)

------
00taffe
Hi, congrats What is the stack?

